# V-SCAPE custom 30x18x18 build



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Figured it was long past time for me to post a viv build, and what better way to do it than with my new 30x18x18 Sherman ventilated vivarium from v-scape terrariums thanks randommind!!!! 

This tank came to me exactly like I wanted it, and I honestly couldnt be happier. drilled in the front left corner fro the bulkhead ( the only possible place, as this tanks is built to fit a recessed built in shelf in my place) 2 holes up top for mistking heads, and the ventilation strips are made of a really nice, SUPER FINE MESH stainless steel

False bottom - egg crate/pvc/fiberglass screen like usual, but instead of building sides for it, I fill the gap around with aquarium filter pad. It totally wedges the screen into place over the egg crate, and does a great job of both preventing the substrate from falling below the bottom, AND makes the whole false bottom look a lot more classy ( in my opinion) 




Once that was in I figured out my ghost wood placement ( thanks Phender, you da man! best ghost wood ever) and secured the wood into place with aquarium silicone. Then I cut more aquarium pad to fit snugly around the wood, to the corners of the tank and siliconed them in place as well while the tank was resting on its back, so I could weight the filter material down to ensure a proper bond. 

After the pad had been secured, I began to place the hygrolon. I do NOT glue the hygrolon to the pad, but instead tuck it around the edges of the pad and wedge extra material in place enough to keep it secure. Works extremely well! Love hygrolon a lot for backgrounds- thanks Folius. I just BARELY had enough left to cover the whole background. 

messing around with some potential placement options for the Racinaea crispa

Awaiting some bitchin LED lighting from Home - Simple LED Lighting Systems LLC before I start any actual planting. I have a ton of orchids, mini Neoregelia, several Vriesea, 3 species of Microgramma, a bunch of mosses from Manuran, and a couple other mini ferns. Pretty stoked to get this build finished. 

Havent quite decided on what to put in it yet, but theres a TON of floor space that will be basically all leaf litter, but no big bromeliads, so Im thinking Ranitomeya for sure. Working on getting my hands on some old school lines of either yellow fantastica, peruvian ventrimaculatus, or I put the standard lamasi in it. 
Ill post more as more gets completed. 
Thanks for looking


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The big benefit to this background method- all the work was done in an afternoon. Yes it's flat, but after I pin a ton of plants to it and get Marcgravia and Microgramma growing up it there will be plenty of character. 
This is THE EASIEST background to secure plants to, and since the filter pad is only 1" thick I don't sacrifice hardly any sq ft to unusable space.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, about time we see some pics! I remember this @ the last SCADS meeting, correct?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yup. Correct. Been so damn busy at work lately...... But as soon as my lights show up this thing will explode with plants!!!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Sweet! I have some good growth after using a couple of those lights on top of a 20g vert tank. Plants are happy = me happy!

So...... After drooling over that nice tank of yours I think I now know what I "neeeed" for Christmas from the wife. 
Ha!


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

The enclosure looks great! Nice selection on the ghostwood. Looks like this is going to turn out well.


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

this looks promising, great work so far!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Hoping the LED system arrives this week! Then I can get the broms in, followed by the orchids and ferns


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

LED system is here and planting has begun!!


Lankesterella ceracifolia( plant is about the size of a quarter- 6 flower spikes) with Restrepia elegans behind against the hygrolon


Pleurothallis grobyii ( ecuador yellow) and Pleurothallis sertularioides, an AWESOME mat forming ultra mini pleuro, and of course a little Racinaea crispa action


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm really liking the Lankesterella ceracifolia, Jason. Any suggestions on where I may find some for sale? Interesting side note: Lankesterella is also a genus of protozoa, known to infect amphibians!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I got it from Andys. Its currently de-listed because they only had 5 of them. Katrin was kind enough to lead me to them this last weekend during the open house and Andy agreed to sell me one. 

Katrin always ALWAYS leads me to the coolest stuff. She knows everything I get goes into the frog tanks, and she has a really good feel for what will work well and what wont


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I really like the way this tank is turning out. Who will be the lucky inhabitants. Tincs? Teribilis?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

either a colony of summersi, peruvian ventrimaculatus (golden amazonicus), southern variabilis, or standard lamasi


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

frogparty said:


> either a colony of summersi, peruvian ventrimaculatus (golden amazonicus), southern variabilis, or standard lamasi


Oh, since you were using non water holding plants, I figured you were gearing up for a terrestrial species.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, theres broms in there, just havent posted pics of that part of the viv yet. There will also be some terrestrial deposition options, and the ubiquitous film canister


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Jason,

The tank looks great so far. I have a question on your false bottom. I wonder about it every time I see a build. Instead of having to cut precise pvc posts for the bottom, why don't you just cut some 1" or 1.5" pvc and lay it on its side? It keeps dead water spots to a minimum and you don't have to worry about measuring or making straight cuts on your pvc.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Phender, those pieces are connector pieces for PVC lines. They come pre formed to 1.75" tall, perfect for making false bottoms. No need to cut at all. And at 40 cents a piece (I think) buying 8 for a false bottom doesnt hurt the wallet at all.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Coming along nicely, Jason. Which lights did you go with?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I got these...Four- Daylight LED Units - Detailed item view - Simple LED Lighting Systems LLC

Thinking I might want 2 more. 30"x18" floorspace is a lot to light.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I am thinking about going with those for my orchid case, as I'm unsure how well the screw ins are going to do.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im very happy with them! They put out a LOT less heat than the screw ins Ive got already. Plus, you can maneuver them around to highlight certain tank areas that need more light, and let other areas, like unplanted leaf litter, stay a bit more in the shadow. The idea is to basically use plant placement on the wood scape and the background to shade the sides and back of the leaf litter below the plant canopy, and leave the front/center area more open to the light. There Im planning on putting a few mini gesneriads, and the Microgramma and Humata will eventually creep through. Gotta exert some patience and try to not overplant this thing. Need to let the orchids fill in, and let the broms throw some pups. I expect this thing wont look " fully planted" for at least 6 months. When it fills in, I have high hopes it will look very natural. I had originally planned on using some colorful Neoregelia, but it just doesnt look right. Ive kept some Neo "domino" in, but the "popcorn" and "liliputiana x smithii" were removed. Theres a LOT of different Restrepia going into this tank - big surprise, as its my favorite genus of orchid- and I think those will pretty much be the major plant life that creates the canopy effect over the leaf litter.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

A bit more progress!


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

I really like the look of the plants you have chosen. I also like your idea for the filter pads around the sides of the false bottom. 

I will most likely steal that idea at some point…


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Steal away! It's a method that works well for me.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 29, 2013)

Does this viv have a hinged front opening? I remember seeing a thread before about the sherman vent, but it had sliding doors if memory serves me correct.

I may be ordering some hygrolon/aquamat soon to experiment with it. Especially when I saw that First Rays is only a two hour drive from me.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No hinge. Removable sliding glass doors


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking good! Now get some soil and leaf litter in there 
I vote to get some old line frogs in there!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I need to finish the planting on the other side before I put the substrate layer in. It sounds ridiculous, but I'm actually prepping the leaf litter in another container now, some of it anyway. Basically have what will be the 1st layer of leaf litter over the substrate all crushed up and being colonized and broken down by springtails, grey Isopods and purple isopods. By the time the substrate layer is ready to go in, it'll be a swarming mass of invertebrate life. I'm sprinkling bug burger over the top of the leaves every few days and the springs are going berserker on it. The Isopods seem more content to eat the leaves


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Best springtail culture i ever made was a large airtight rubbermaid tub half full of oak leaf. It was insane how fast they multiplied and i wasn't even feeding anything. 
You seeding moss spores on the hygrolon?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah I've got the Folius moss mix plus a lot of different mosses from Manuran. Plus Marcgravia, Microgramma, and Humata will scramble all over the background too


----------



## SteveG (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. I'm excited to see how the Hygrolon does. I'm thinking of making vines with it for my chameleon viv so it'll wick water from the drainage layer, and release humidity.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The wicking capacity isn't extreme with the hygrolon. Don't expect it to wick a ton of moisture.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Beautiful tank, it's going to be stunning when you finish

I love this build so far, every thing from the plants to the wood look perfect!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks!!!! It's been slow going. Went to bird rock Tropicals today and got some more broms to fill in the left side. Vriesea corcovadensis on both sides of the tank, and got that nice Vriesea sp. "Brazil" today to add to the left side and one pup for the background. 

Decided that the Neo "domino" will be the only "colorful" brom in there. The green looks so much more natural


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

You weren't kidding about the _Restrepia_ spp. Looks great so far!


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Also, keep us posted on how you like the lights and how many you end up using. I like the idea of efficient light. Not only that they're LED but also that they're small and you can sort of put them where you need them. Are you using all Tropical or did you throw in some daylight ones too?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

All daylight, no tropical. I think I'm going to stick with 4. I plan on calling Mike this next week to see if there's the possibility of running an additional 1 or 2 off the same power source. 
So far it looks like the 4 should be enough. One benefit to the 18" height is that the light from these 4 penetrate well .


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The fact that each of the 4 can be moved around independently was a huge selling pojnt for me. Plus- those lights have been on for 15 hrs now and I can lay my hand on top of them. Warm, yes, but SO LITTLE HEAT!!


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Excellent planting job!!!

Note to newbs reading this: One of the reasons this looks so nice and so natural is that time was taken to mount the broms in a vertical position vs just pinning them to any old surface and allowing them to hang horizontally or diagonally.

This is a true masterpiece....


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

Viv looks great so far!

I do have a question tho.....do you find there is a benefit to adding plants and wood prior to adding your substrate? Wont it all get in the way? I know this happens a lot but i have never actually asked what the benefit is, if any. or if it is just easier to work on without all the substrate in there. Or you tell me!

Thanks. Again, looks great so far.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Since i dont use hardly any terrestrial plants it's MUCH EASIER for me to do all my planting prior to adding substrate. In fact, this tank will probably not get substrate for a month or so, as I let the mounted plants grow in and make sure i dont have to make any changes. 

Plus.... It makes the tank a lot easier to carry, since I'm not working on it where it will eventually end up


----------



## madcatmike (Jul 13, 2013)

I just used using filter foam covered in hygrolon for a new build I just put together. I'm rather impressed by the results. So quick, simple to install.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

This setup is eyegasmic!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks buddy! The Restrepia are really happy in there. 

Currently, ( and these were JUST remounted) angustilabia, elegans, sp. Panama, and sanguinea are all blooming like crazy. Hoping my condorensis and contorta follow along soon, although the clones I have in there are a little more warm flowering type. Racinaea crispa and Neo "domino" are throwing new roots, and everything else looks like theyre recovering well from being transplanted in! Really hoping the Vriesea sp. "Brazil" and V. corcovadensis take off well and make nice tight clusters in there. Got some sweet liverworts and mosses from rollinkansas and Manuran in there too that should be taking over that hygrolon background soon. 

Unfortunately, Charles Afford wasnt willing to ship me any new ferns right now, so my hopes of having Humata heterophylla growing in there will have to be put on hold. 

Ive also decided NOT to mount my Bulbophyllum plumatum or B. thiurum in there and save them for a different set up, since right now everything is S. American in origin and Im happy with the way it looks.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I still regret my Restrepia gone after three months of summer heat to 100° F two years ago.
Maybe you've already said it, but I missed it: any ideas about frogs?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

standard lamasi, peruvian ventrimaculatus (golden amazonicus), southern variabilis or summersi. 

I have another viv just like this one, plus one thats 30x18x24 coming to me at Microcosm, so what doesnt go into this one will go into those.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

You killed it with this enclosure man!!

It's an incredible work of living art you've created here and I am extremely proud that you chose to wrap it all up in some V-Scape glass.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Love the green broms! I like colored broms and all, but I agree with you that mostly green with splashes of color looks far more natural.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

frogparty said:


> standard lamasi, peruvian ventrimaculatus (golden amazonicus), southern variabilis or summersi.
> 
> I have another viv just like this one, plus one thats 30x18x24 coming to me at Microcosm, so what doesnt go into this one will go into those.


I love all these frogs, but especially lamasi standard.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Trickishleaf said:


> Love the green broms! I like colored broms and all, but I agree with you that mostly green with splashes of color looks far more natural.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have SO MANY colorful Neoregelia hybrids I thought about using, but it really ended up looking NOTHING like a slice of jungle like I wanted. Now Im not sure what Im going to do with them all. 

I think maybe 1 Neo with some color per tank as an accent will be good, otherwise I think Ill be sticking to mostly green, and not Neoregelia for brom choices.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

This is one of my favorite brom pictures... Nature is full of color, but it's tiny splashes here and there. I'm going to shoot for assortments of brom genera in my tanks from now on with mostly just highlight colors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thats exactly how I feel. 

Plus, I really like the shape of the Vriesea available in the hobby. There's a lot of more subtle form and style than you'd think on first glance.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

frogparty said:


> thats exactly how I feel.
> 
> Plus, I really like the shape of the Vriesea available in the hobby. There's a lot of more subtle form and style than you'd think on first glance.


my last viv was full or crazy colors! while cool-my next tank is gonna go more for an dramatic natural effect with maybe on or two colorful broms(as a focal point)-like a chiquita linda and a fireball or java plumb then all green. Also I like this tank and it gave me the cool idea not to do any terrestrial plants-just some ghost wood trees and leaf litter. Should be more of a dramatic effect without any plants in the substrate.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Needs an update!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

ecichlid said:


> Needs an update!


a month later, I second that! Update! Update!!!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Nismo95 said:


> a month later, I second that! Update! Update!!!


YES!!!

John


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

His last post was back in July... been MIA from the boards since. (unless lurking?) 
Either way, hope all is well and yes... UPDATES!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

xIslanderx said:


> His last post was back in July... been MIA from the boards since. (unless lurking?)
> Either way, hope all is well and yes... UPDATES!


Wow, Really? Don't leave us hanging Jason!

John


----------



## mridener1 (Jan 23, 2015)

How are the plants affixed to the wood? I'm new to the hobby and have been wondering how to successfully plant broms and other air type plants as you have here.


----------



## mridener1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Adding email notification... Didn't see the option originally.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

xIslanderx said:


> His last post was back in July... been MIA from the boards since. (unless lurking?)
> Either way, hope all is well and yes... UPDATES!


I spoke to Jason a couple months ago, and unfortunately he lost all or most of his animals to a heat spike while he was away on business. Don't know if he plans on getting back into frogs or not...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Dane said:


> I spoke to Jason a couple months ago, and unfortunately he lost all or most of his animals to a heat spike while he was away on business. Don't know if he plans on getting back into frogs or not...


Oh no! I was worried that something like that had happened. At least he's doing alright. Any idea how his orchids took the heat wave? It would be a shame if he lost those, too. 

John


----------

